# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  COVID-19: WHY WE SHOULD ALL WEAR MASKS

## Brian4Liberty

COVID-19: WHY WE SHOULD ALL WEAR MASKS




> The official recommendation in the United States (and other Western countries) that the public should not wear face masks was motivated by the need to save respirator masks for health care workers. There is no scientific support for the statement that masks worn by non-professionals are not effective. In contrary, in view of the stated goal to flatten the curve, any additional, however partial reduction of transmission would be welcome  even that afforded by the simple surgical masks or home-made (DIY) masks (which would not exacerbate the supply problem).
> ...
> Since the CDC provides no scientific evidence for its statement that masks worn by the public are not effective, here we review the scientific support for protection conferred by surgical masks. We focus on mechanistic rationale (as opposed to epidemiological-phenomenological evidence). We conclude, by considering cough droplet ballistics and the latest research findings on the biology of transmission of the SARS-CoV2 virus (which causes COVID-19) that any physical barrier, as provided even by make-shift masks, may substantially reduce the spread of COVID 19. If we are soon to yield to the pressure to loosen lockdowns and allow limited social interactions to *revive the economy*, then public masks should have a role and could facilitate a middle-of-the-road approach.
> 
> The official recommendation by CDC, FDA and others that masks worn by the non-health-care professionals are ineffective is incorrect at three levels: In the logic, in the mechanics of transmission, and in the biology of viral entry.
> ...
> Looking forward: if we are soon loosening the lockdown due to the political pressure to sustain the economy, perhaps encouraging face masks to be worn in the public would be a good compromise between total lockdown and total freedom that risks resurgence of the invisible enemy. There is now a robust scientific basis for putting an end to the officials anti-surgical mask hysteria and to recommend or even mandate a broad use of masks as in Asian countries that have bent the curve.
> ...
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not wearing masks to protect against coronavirus is a ‘big mistake,’ top Chinese scientist says
By Jon Cohen - Mar. 27, 2020




> Q: What mistakes are other countries making?
> 
> A: The big mistake in the U.S. and Europe, in my opinion, is that people aren’t wearing masks. This virus is transmitted by droplets and close contact. Droplets play a very important role—you’ve got to wear a mask, because when you speak, there are always droplets coming out of your mouth. Many people have asymptomatic or presymptomatic infections. If they are wearing face masks, it can prevent droplets that carry the virus from escaping and infecting others.
> ...
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020...scientist-says

----------


## swissaustrian

That infographic is pure gold. Thanks for putting it onto the front page. This should on drudge 24/7.

----------


## idiom

I take it you have warehouses full of n95 masks that people are just choosing not to use?

----------


## bv3

> I take it you have warehouses full of n95 masks that people are just choosing not to use?


Sure do.  Its in Wuhan, though...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That infographic is pure gold. Thanks for putting it onto the front page. This should on drudge 24/7.


This one is good too. Meanwhile the CDC is saying "why did Hong Kong and Singapore do so much better than the US in stopping the spread?"

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I take it you have warehouses full of n95 masks that people are just choosing not to use?


Read the article and get back to us.

----------


## swissaustrian

> This one is good too. Meanwhile the CDC is saying "why did Hong Kong and Singapore do so much better than the US in stopping the spread?"


What is the source? 
I would like to give this to someone who is comparing goverment measures.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What is the source? 
> I would like to give this to someone who is comparing goverment measures.


This guy seems to be the source:

https://twitter.com/jburnmurdoch




> John Burn-Murdoch
> @jburnmurdoch
> Stories, stats & scatterplots for @FinancialTimes
>  | Daily updates of the coronavirus trajectory tracker | john.burn-murdoch@ft.com | #dataviz

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## ProBlue33

I know a little bit about this topic as I sell safety supplies and is one of the reasons I am working this week, in fact I was selling N95's all this week until we ran out as my DC warehouse had a small supply left, we rationed them out to government agencies that had accounts with us.
I have a few points for this thread.

1)There is a worldwide shortage of these, 3M one of the biggest suppliers of these masks has told us they are mandated by law to provide their products first to front line health care workers, secondly all other government agencies. Mr. Joe Blow customer is last on the list as they can't keep up the required demand.

2)N95's stop about 95% of what you are trying to stop getting to you, also if you have a beard, forget it, you are probably at 75%, even then if you don't have a double elastic a poor fit will make it less effective, that being said it is always better than nothing.

3)If you really want to up your game, we sell the P100 like this......
https://www.amazon.com/GVS-SPR451-El...5782718&sr=8-1
This stops 99.97% and it fits the face way better and they are reusable, it's what I would buy, they are made in England as well.
Of coarse we sold out last week and so did Amazon.

4)N95 are designed to be used once and then thrown away, which means you need way more than you think.

6)As the illustration shows N95 help, but true protection requires sealed eye googles, and ear plugs and gloves.

7)I am not wearing any protection because my area is barely hit, but if I was in New York I would be wearing a P100 with sealed googles & disposable ear plugs with black nitrile gloves like these 8mm
https://www.watsongloves.com/product...-green-monkey/

8)Try to find an N95 with a breathing valve it's easier to breath like this
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cordova-...X95V/202593531

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I know a little bit about this topic as I sell safety supplies and is one of the reasons I am working this week, in fact I was selling N95's all this week until we ran out as my DC warehouse had a small supply left, we rationed them out to government agencies that had accounts with us.
> I have a few points for this thread.
> 
> 1)There is a worldwide shortage of these, 3M one of the biggest suppliers of these masks has told us they are mandated by law to provide their products first to front line health care workers, secondly all other government agencies. Mr. Joe Blow customer is last on the list as they can't keep up the required demand.
> 
> 2)N95's stop about 95% of what you are trying to stop getting to you, also if you have a beard, forget it, you are probably at 75%, even then if you don't have a double elastic a poor fit will make it less effective, that being said it is always better than nothing.
> 
> 3)If you really want to up your game, we sell the P100 like this......
> https://www.amazon.com/GVS-SPR451-El...5782718&sr=8-1
> ...


Yeah, global supply is a problem. Possibly made worse in the US if reports that we are still exporting them are true.




> The government has yet to curtail exports by US companies, however—roughly 280 million masks in US warehouses were purchased by foreign buyers on Monday alone, per Forbes. FEMA told us it “has not actively encouraged or discouraged U.S. companies from exporting overseas.”
> ...
> https://twitter.com/NatashaBertrand/...42605719052290





> 1)There is a worldwide shortage of these, 3M one of the biggest suppliers of these masks has told us they are mandated by law to provide their products first to front line health care workers, secondly all other government agencies. Mr. Joe Blow customer is last on the list as they can't keep up the required demand.


Good policy. People should look into making their own if they don't have any.




> 4)N95 are designed to be used once and then thrown away, which means you need way more than you think.


Certainly important for medical personnel who have to wear them all day, and will see multiple patients.

Not so important for me. I put on an N95 before going in the store, take it off 15 minutes later, and put it on the dashboard where it sits for days, often in the sun. No live viruses on that next time I put it on.




> 6)As the illustration shows N95 help, but true protection requires sealed eye googles, and ear plugs and gloves.


Eye protection is also important. I put on glasses, but I have been thinking about putting on the shop goggles. True protection is a fully sealed suit, but as Dr. Oz said today, "to flatten the curve, we'll take anything we can get. We can't let perfection be the enemy of the good."




> 8)Try to find an N95 with a breathing valve it's easier to breath like this


I had a box of them with valves, but may run low if I keep giving them away.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Warlord

*do not wear any masks coming from China. They could be infected with COVID-19

*http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Western-World

Watch the video.

Testing kits from the region are also possibly compromised.

 @Brian4Liberty this is important information. Please spread.

----------


## jmdrake

> Why arent journalists on the filed using masks or gloves?


I was wondering that myself.  The journalist who asked Trump if he was going to wear a mask wasn't wearing a mask.

----------


## jmdrake

> So the government should use contact tracing to map who has it based on digital metadata and the government has the ability to lock any individual up and anyone who they seem they have contacted against there will because that's what Taiwan did.


Straw man argument - Check.  The CDC now says everyone show wear a mask.  They should have said that from jump street.

----------


## nikcers

> Straw man argument - Check.  The CDC now says everyone show wear a mask.  They should have said that from jump street.


Didnt Taiwan do that though? China physically blocked people from leaving their house and they died inside their house. China mandated masks and physically beat them for not wearing a mask in public. It turns out there are counterfeit masks being sold in China. knockoffs. Masks that don't protect you. Masks that are contaminated.. China was importing masks and stopped exporting on them and were using the imported masks for containment. Americans would of been using Chinese masks that spread that outbreak more if they were directed to wear them.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I was wondering that myself.  The journalist who asked Trump if he was going to wear a mask wasn't wearing a mask.


Three possible outcomes on that reason.
1. Some journalists were already given a vaccine of some kind and arent sharing the information kind like how Merkel already got vaccinated. 
With something for sure.

2.The virus is real but the reaction by the media is a overkill.

----------


## jmdrake

> Didnt Taiwan do that though?


So don't tell everyone to wear masks *EVEN THOUGH THE CDC NOW IS TELLING EVERYONE TO WEAR MASKS* because Taiwan may have done something objectionable *ALL THE WHILE THE U.S. IS DOING A LOT OF OBJECTIONABLE SHYT LIKE ARRESTING PASTORS FOR HAVING CHURCH?*  Really?  That....that's your argument?




> China physically blocked people from leaving their house and they died inside their house.


I didn't even MENTION China.  China is already a police state.  We are becoming China while not taking sensible measures that don't restrict civil liberties




> China was importing masks and stopped exporting on them and were using the imported masks for containment. Americans would of been using Chinese masks that spread that outbreak more if they were directed to wear them.


Unproven conspiracy theory.  Even if that were true, ultraviolet light kills the virus.  But hey, your Trump Delusion Syndrome forced you to come up with an excuse for idiocy even after Trump has moved on from it.  Also when the CDC, a private organization, was saying don't wear masks, Trump's FDA appointee was saying *wear masks*.  So I guess that means Trump is deep state trying to infect all of America with Chinese contaminated masks.

----------


## nikcers

> So don't tell everyone to wear masks *EVEN THOUGH THE CDC NOW IS TELLING EVERYONE TO WEAR MASKS* because Taiwan may have done something objectionable *ALL THE WHILE THE U.S. IS DOING A LOT OF OBJECTIONABLE SHYT LIKE ARRESTING PASTORS FOR HAVING CHURCH?*  Really?  That....that's your argument?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even MENTION China.  China is already a police state.  We are becoming China while not taking sensible measures that don't restrict civil liberties


So what you are saying is the United States told people to stay inside and social distance and arrested people for not doing it.  Is it so much of a stretch that people may start getting arrested or beaten for not wearing a mask?

----------


## jmdrake

> So what you are saying is the United States told people to stay inside and social distance and arrested people for not doing it.  Is it so much of a stretch that people may start getting arrested or beaten for not wearing a mask?


WTF are you even babbling about?  Seriously?

----------


## nikcers

> WTF are you even babbling about?  Seriously?


You are a sad individual I'm just ignoring you from now on.

----------


## jmdrake

> You are a sad individual I'm just ignoring you from now on.


That would be a good thing.  I wish you would ignore the entire forum.  All you add is noise.  Trump's FDA appointee called for the public wearing masks when the CDC said no.  Then the CDC reversed itself.  So, by your "logic", Trump wants to arrest and beat people for not wearing masks.  WTF?

----------


## Bryan

Let's keep it civil. 

As noted in the video I posted, everyone wearing even a  homemade mask has a double benefit. See:
www.masks4all.org

I'm seeing more non medical grade mask shops going online.. the latest:
https://www.jiffyshirts.com/bellacan....html?ac=Black

----------


## Brian4Liberty

After months of total bipartisan, establishment media recommendations against wearing masks, and even attempting to shame those who did wear masks, the tide is finally turning towards science and common sense. Masks are now being recommended.

And now, as sure as the sun rising, it's all Trump's fault.

New face mask guidance comes after battle between White House and CDC 




> Trump agreed to the new guidance but was not enthusiastic about it, they said.
> ...
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...dc/ar-BB128LUw

----------


## nikcers

There's diminishing returns when you have everyone covering their face. Women already cover their faces with makeup anyways. Just make a law requiring women to cover their face in public...

----------


## nikcers



----------


## AngryCanadian

> There's diminishing returns when you have everyone covering their face. Women already cover their faces with makeup anyways. Just make a law requiring women to cover their face in public...


This will problary continue with people wearing masks till the crisis its better clear China hasn't really beaten it. Like in one of the article they are just giving time till a vaccine is made.

What China did in its own lockdown is questionable.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## devil21

> They were tested. They are taking Hydroxychloroquine and zinc.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's looking like COVID is able to spread in hot weather


OK, I'll take it at face value.  I just find it interesting that no one ever seems to get plain old coronavirus flus anymore...

----------


## DamianTV

> It won't matter once you have your Digital ID.


Exactly what the VACCINE is.  Permanent Microchip.  Nanotech so no way to remove it either.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I’d rather not. Whatever floats your boat though.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Weird times when people on Ronpaulforums are putting any faith in "officials".
> 
> Yeah keep those masks on, y'all.  Can't talk to each other clearly about what's going on with them on your face, while 6ft distancing.  And fwiw, asians wear masks all the time regardless of covid.  Are we being social engineered to behave like Asians?


I always thought people should wear a mask when they're sick like they do in Asian countries. Before all this going on, people would literally just cough in my face during peak cold and flu seasons. Now they cough in my face with a pair of old panties on their head.

----------


## Origanalist

In case this hasn't already been posted here...

----------


## pcosmar

I had hoped to get by without...

but I did wear one at the Hospital..

it seemed appropriate there. even though the place was nearly Ghost Town empty. 

hardly overwhelmed still.

----------


## Created4

> They were tested.


And that proves what exactly? If anything, it proves people put their faith in tests being accurate, despite the wide body of evidence that say they are not, such as people getting tested twice to verify a positive result where the second test comes back negative, or the reports from poor countries who do not trust these tests who submitted samples of fruit and other non-human items for cotton swab testing that returned a positive result, etc.

Our bodies carry TRILLIONS of viruses, and many coronaviruses, and the idea that a test can single out one of those to be COVID-19 when the medical experts themselves admit the virus is mutating rapidly, takes a LOT OF FAITH.

I'll put my faith elsewhere, thank you. Not to mention that when you subject yourself to a COVID test, you just entered your DNA into a database and are now subjected to contact tracing and even things that could be a lot worse.

There isn't even an FDA approved test on the market, and the ones out there vary widely, with many of them not even testing for the virus, but for anti-bodies.

*Not a Single COVID-19 Test is FDA Approved – Do We Really Know Who has COVID-19 and Who Does Not?*

*Do We Actually Have a Test that Can Accurately Identify a COVID-19 Virus?*

Oh and one more thing: If the test they took was actually accurate and they acquired something that is, or is similar to, what is being named as COVID, then by being infected with it, and having their bodies create an immune response (sickness), they will most likely never get it again.

All of this supports NO MASKS. Natural immunity is always better than the false "antibody" immunity purported by those who want to jab a needle into you to create their own antibodies.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And that proves what exactly? If anything, it proves people put their faith in tests being accurate, despite the wide body of evidence that say they are not, such as people getting tested twice to verify a positive result where the second test comes back negative, or the reports from poor countries who do not trust these tests who submitted samples of fruit and other non-human items for cotton swab testing that returned a positive result, etc.
> ...


Tests have had problems, but they have gotten better. The fact that they had fevers, couldn't get out of bed for days because they were so weak, and had lowered oxygen levels is further evidence.

----------


## Created4

> Tests have had problems, but they have gotten better. The fact that they had fevers, couldn't get out of bed for days because they were so weak, and had lowered oxygen levels is further evidence.


Further evidence of what? That we should all wear masks?? 

I assume they went to the hospital since they were tested? Did the hospital give them "treatments"?

And where is your evidence that "tests have gotten better"? Any scientific evidence, or just trusting the medical authorities on that one? Click on the two links I provided and you will see the abundance of evidence, and logic, dictates otherwise.

----------


## Created4

*Roche CEO: COVID19 Tests “Not Worth Anything – Two of us could do it Overnight in the Garage”*

*Tanzania suspends laboratory head after coronavirus test returned positive results on a goat and a pawpaw*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Further evidence of what? That we should all wear masks?? 
> 
> I assume they went to the hospital since they were tested? Did the hospital give them "treatments"?
> 
> And where is your evidence that "tests have gotten better"? Any scientific evidence, or just trusting the medical authorities on that one? Click on the two links I provided and you will see the abundance of evidence, and logic, dictates otherwise.


Evidence they had COVID. Try to keep up with the thread. And no, they were not hospitalized, they were tested at a clinic. And as I said earlier, they have been taking drugs, the ones that the medical establishment says don't work.

I am no defender of big pharma or the "official" government agencies, but I'm not playing twenty contrarian questions with you. Save it for someone else.

----------


## Created4

> Evidence they had COVID. Try to keep up with the thread. And no, they were not hospitalized, they were tested at a clinic. And as I said earlier, they have been taking drugs, the ones that the medical establishment says don't work.
> 
> I am no defender of big pharma or the "official" government agencies, but I'm not playing twenty contrarian questions with you. Save it for someone else.


No problem. Continue on with your fear mongering then. Go get tested and keep that mask on....

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> *Roche CEO: COVID19 Tests Not Worth Anything  Two of us could do it Overnight in the Garage*
> 
> *Tanzania suspends laboratory head after coronavirus test returned positive results on a goat and a pawpaw*


\

I don't want to sound like an $#@! but many animals have already been proven to be potential carriers so my question is; has it been proven these specific animals cannot be carriers ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> In case this hasn't already been posted here...


Completely normal. A person's respiratory rate increases to compensate when wearing masks or respirators. As discussed before, many occupations requires masks and respirators. Somewhat related is the fact that in bad cases of COVID, people's bodies compensate for extremely lowered oxygen level (happy hypoxia) with every means possible (primarily increased respiratory rate).

A person that is not healthy could get a headache, but more likely it is the mechanics of the respirator itself (tight straps around the head, pressure on nerves in the face/nose/ears, etc.) People may also be unconsciously flexing muscles in the face due to bad mask fit.

People have mentioned "how can people go to the gym with a mask"! Those would be people that don't go to gyms, as masks have been a common sight for many years.

----------


## Dr.3D

> \
> 
> I don't want to sound like an $#@! but many animals have already been proven to be potential carriers so my question is; has it been proven these specific animals cannot be carriers ?


Well, one's a fruit.

----------


## Created4

> \
> 
> I don't want to sound like an $#@! but many animals have already been proven to be potential carriers so my question is; has it been proven these specific animals cannot be carriers ?


Hard to "prove" anything when an accurate test does not even exist. And you would have to "prove" that food can be carriers, because that is part of what they submitted for testing. According to the FDA, food does not transmit it.

----------


## Origanalist

> Well, one's a fruit.


That fruit should have worn a mask.

----------


## Created4

> That fruit should have worn a mask.


But only white fruit.

*Oregon county issues face mask order that exempts non-white people*

----------


## Created4

> The FDA has received a *staggering 106 adverse event reports for Abbott Laboratories' divisive ID NOW rapid COVID-19 test*—up from 15 false negative reports in mid-May that prompted a rare public warning from agency over the test's accuracy. 
> 
> Now, the FDA is taking flak for authorizing the test in the first place, with critics calling the diagnostic's odds of correctly yielding a positive result—reportedly pegged at 80%—too low to merit approval.


Source.

Note: ALL of these COVID tests are "approved" by the FDA under EUA (Emergency Use Authorization) and *not* the usual approval process which can take years to develop an accurate test.

----------


## devil21

> I had hoped to get by without...
> 
> but I did wear one at the Hospital..
> 
> it seemed appropriate there. even though the place was nearly Ghost Town empty. 
> 
> hardly overwhelmed still.


NC governor declared required masks everywhere.  It's mandatory but in reality is voluntary.

If I'm forced to wear one just to buy orange juice then I'm going whole shebang and donning a P100 full face, full body Tyvek suit and booties next time I go shopping.  $#@! it.  At least I'll make everyone else look like unserious pikers.  I already have a very deep voice so maybe I'll throw in some Darth Vader breathing sound effects and do a James Earl Jones impression.

Luuuuuke, I am your customerrrr.  (deep breathing)  Come with me and along side we can rule the produce section together forever!

----------

